# Old wine; new skin...



## danalec99 (Jun 6, 2006)

FramesMedia.com
_Interface designed by BluDomain.
Royalty Free Music downloaded from MusicBakery.com
_ 
Minor tinkerings yet to be done. 
I'd appreciate your input.


----------



## Peanuts (Jun 6, 2006)

I just spent the last 10 or more minutes browsing through each gallery and each photo and all I can say is I thoroughly enjoyed every aspect of your site (including the music, which is a rarity)


----------



## darin3200 (Jun 6, 2006)

Great, very slick interface


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## terri (Jun 6, 2006)

Beautiful work in there, Dan.   Nice site.


----------



## bogleric (Jun 6, 2006)

very nice site, I rather enjoyed looking through it.  The only thing I noticed was that it was a little slow and jerky on the load, perhaps by internet connection is congested at the moment, after all I am on lunch at work.


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 6, 2006)

bogleric said:
			
		

> The only thing I noticed was that it was a little slow and jerky on the load, perhaps by internet connection is congested at the moment, after all I am on lunch at work.


I'd blame the net connection.  Loading time is fine at this end.

This, I guess is the drawback of going with a flash site.


----------



## elsaspet (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!  Dude, you are going to take over New Jersy!  Don't cha love Andrea and Harold?
And oooooohhhh.  I've had my eye on that template for a while too.  I'm gonna go flash in January.  Simply perfect my friend.  Hats off to you.  Totally rocks!!!!!!!


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks Cindy!  

Yes, they seem to be nice people. Haven't had a chance to talk (email) with Harold, yet.

I'm not done yet. Still working on a wedding faq section, which I think is vital, since I have other stuff on the site. Eventually I'll divide the site - one for the wedding market and the another for editorial work.

Miles to go...


----------



## goldensea80 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Haha, Old wine; new skin..., in Vietnamese whe say "Ruou cu binh moi" = "Old wine; new bottle...",  
*


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm familiar with that saying as well. 

Welcome to TPF!!


----------



## Digital Matt (Jun 8, 2006)

Looks great Dan!  My only complaint is that the flash seems to run a bit slow, ie the transitions.


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 8, 2006)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Looks great Dan!  My only complaint is that the flash seems to run a bit slow, ie the transitions.


Thanks Matt. Yeah, 8 secs were a bit long! I've just changed it to 4 secs.


----------



## Karalee (Jun 9, 2006)

I think its divine! Stellar work my friend, you should really be proud


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 13, 2006)

Wonderful site and photography!


----------

